# The Hanging Tree....an Aurora Prototype...(gruesome)



## mcdougall

The Hanging Tree....an Aurora Prototype...
Part of the Chamber of Horrors Series...that was too much for the 1970's 











































































Too bad Aurora never produced this one....
Mcdee


----------



## Stu Pidasso

I woulod love to see the faces on those "uppity" IPMS guys at our local show... lol


----------



## roadrner

Nice build! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bucwheat

Nice job!:thumbsup:


----------



## Auroranut

Very cool mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
The tree looks great with all the branches you addded. 
Well done!

Chris.


----------



## mcdougall

Stu Pidasso said:


> I would love to see the faces on those "uppity" IPMS guys at our local show... lol


Yeah I'm sure this one would stir up a few remarks and turn a few heads...Then I'd be Tarred and Feathered



Auroranut said:


> Very cool mate!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
> The tree looks great with all the branches you addded.
> Well done!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks Chris ...you know me and Spooky old Trees with gnarled branches, which by the way...most of these branches are from the Aurora Dracula model,not all though...
Thanks guys for your positive comments on such a controversial kit:thumbsup:
Cheers guys
Denis/Mcdee


----------



## Jafo

not all of us IPMS guys are uppity. want to really see uppity? check out some of the AMPS guys, now THATS uppity!


----------



## StarshipClass

Very cool! Great "execution" of the diorama.

I like the Old West look to it! You need a wanted poster tacked to the tree, though


----------



## mcdougall

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Very cool! Great "execution" of the diorama.
> 
> I like the Old West look to it! You need a wanted poster tacked to the tree, though


Thanks Perfesser:thumbsup:
This kit is getting harder to get!
Mcdee


----------



## Zombie_61

This is one of the few times I've seen good photos of this kit built up, and definitely the only time I've seen it so well detailed. It's a shame it never made it to production, but I can understand why it didn't; most parents would come unglued (pun intended) if they saw one of their children building such a kit.

_Really_ nice work McDee! :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall

Thanks Zombie_61...
Yeah, the Guillotine caused such a fuss that the Chamber of Horrors line was never to be....
Small wonder...Can you imagine if it were sold to kids today???
In this PC world?....Yeah ....I don't think so....
Mcdee


----------



## RMC

*wasn't there a garage kit mfg. that did produce a small run of these kits a few years back ?*


----------



## mcdougall

RMC said:


> *wasn't there a garage kit mfg. that did produce a small run of these kits a few years back ?*


That's right, Pythonkits produced a small number of kits, but Al Rebiro had a stroke recently and the Pythonkits website is down...
Mcdee


----------



## dge467

Nice work! Great details on it.


----------



## Just Plain Al

Nice work Denis!!



Stu Pidasso said:


> I woulod love to see the faces on those "uppity" IPMS guys at our local show... lol


Jimi has a point, but in my semi-local area most of the IMPS guys I've met are top notch (I keep hearing that that's not always the case, so I feel lucky) Hi Jafo :tongue:


----------



## SUNGOD

Cool. Never seen that one before. Did they ever make the moulds for this?


----------



## mcdougall

SUNGOD said:


> Cool. Never seen that one before. Did they ever make the moulds for this?


Well...
.....According to 'Aurora Model Kits' a Great Book on Aurora Models by Thomas Graham (who is a Member here!).....The Chamber of Horrors Line was going to be ...
1) The Guillotine....After this one was released it garnered Nation Wide coverage from Rowan and Martins' Laugh In show, where the Guillotine got the Flying Fickle of Fate Award for bad taste and the uproar that ensued forced Aurora to Axe the Chamber of Horrors line...Patterns for the next three kits were completed...but never released to the public
2) The Hanging Tree
3) The Rack
4) the Electric Chair
5) The Gallows
....Python kits did make prototypes in Resin of the Hanging Tree, The Rack and the Gallows but, as I've already said...Al had a stroke earlier this year and these kits may never be availible again....








Denis


----------



## SUNGOD

mcdougall said:


> Well...
> .....According to 'Aurora Model Kits' a Great Book on Aurora Models by Thomas Graham (who is a Member here!).....The Chamber of Horrors Line was going to be ...
> 1) The Guillotine....After this one was released it garnered Nation Wide coverage from Rowan and Martins' Laugh In show, where the Guillotine got the Flying Fickle of Fate Award for bad taste and the uproar that ensued forced Aurora to Axe the Chamber of Horrors line...Patterns for the next three kits were completed...but never released to the public
> 2) The Hanging Tree
> 3) The Rack
> 4) the Electric Chair
> 5) The Gallows
> ....Python kits did make prototypes in Resin of the Hanging Tree, The Rack and the Gallows but, as I've already said...Al had a stroke earlier this year and these kits may never be availible again....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Denis





Real shame to hear Al had a stroke and let's hope he gets better. Shame Aurora never released the other kits too and I'm surprised they didn't press on with them, as the publicity from the Rowan and Martin show could've made them a lot of money.


----------

